# Cheap substrate



## bmt123 (May 12, 2013)

I am looking for a cheap substrate. I saw some people use leaves but it's too late for leaves so I was wondering if there is another cheap choice.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Sand. Love it. Works great!


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

I suppose that DEPENDS on where and why you plan to use it.
A "substrate" merely implies: "Something used to support something-else on top of it."

WHAT is your intention ?
-ReTIRED-


----------

